# iMac G5 2Ghz 20 pouces - Votre avis !



## baax (3 Octobre 2005)

Si les modos n'y trouvent rien a redire, je souhaiterais solliciter l'avis des macusers de ce forums concernant l'iMac G5 2ghz 20 pouces.

Un ami souhaite l'acheter et je ne connais pas ce matériel. Y'a t'il eu des bug sur ce matos ? (J'avais cru lire des intervention sur des écrans défectueux sur iMac G5 au lancement du produit). L'acheteur étant un souitcheur, je ne veux pas lui conseiller une machine qui pourrait avoir un défaut de série.

Merci de vos avis et conseils.


----------



## Berry (3 Octobre 2005)

j'ai eu un petit problème d'alimentation que je trouvait très légèrement bruyante... quand le silence de la nuit venait

la pièce a été changé, grace à l'Apple Care offert les 3 1e mois

depuis, c'est le bonheur parfait : belle machine, pas trop de bruit, je dirais même "doux ron-ron", les jeux tournent avec les réglages à fond (sauf doom, programmé avec les pieds), compresser un dvd est super rapide, l'écran est beau, lumineux, encombrement réduit sur le bureau... que du bonheur

par contre il y a des rumeurs d'une éventuelle mise à jour courant octobre, à voir donc... mais bon, ce ne sont que des rumeurs....


----------



## winelovers (3 Octobre 2005)

Achat effectué samedi dernier 1/10/05 après un long passage sur un imacG3DV.
Pour l'instant, je suis dans les transferts de données, voir post plus haut, je testerais l'engin en vidéo plus tard.
Sinon, les premiers contacts sont excellents :
écran incroyable, encore plus grand qu'à la Fnac !
Fluidité dans toutes les applications 
Pour l'instant que du bonheur, avec l'impression de redécouvrir l'informatique ou plutôt le Hub Numérique.  
A si j'ai fais un tout petit montage avec imovie et c'est à mon goût déjà très rapide.
Un truc un peu rageant, il faut télécharger VLC pour regarder des Divx...quicktime a besoin de codec ! 

Voilà


----------



## Skippy (4 Octobre 2005)

excellente machine, performante, écran magnifique... bref, un vrai bonheur
je conseille de rajouter 1 Go de RAM.
Pour ma part, je n'ai eu aucun défaut sur l'iMac


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

Belle machine avec de bonne performance et la qualité de l'écran est excellente, pourtant je n'ai que la rev A... 




			
				winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Un truc un peu rageant, il faut télécharger VLC pour regarder des Divx...quicktime a besoin de codec !


Tu peux télécharger le plug-in ici


----------



## Ycare (5 Octobre 2005)

Acheté il y a deux mois, le meilleur ordi que je n'ai jamais eu (c'est mon premier mac  )


----------



## olaye (5 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Belle machine avec de bonne performance et la qualité de l'écran est excellente, pourtant je n'ai que la rev A...
> 
> 
> 
> Tu peux télécharger le plug-in ici



mouaif, quicktime pro alors, sinon pas de plein écran, ce qui est un peu moyen.
(à moins que qqn ait un lien pour un plug-in QT plein écran?)


sinon, VLC, ça marche nickel, je ne vois pas quoi lui reprocher&#8230;


----------



## NightWalker (5 Octobre 2005)

olaye a dit:
			
		

> mouaif, quicktime pro alors, sinon pas de plein écran, ce qui est un peu moyen.
> (à moins que qqn ait un lien pour un plug-in QT plein écran?)



Sur ce point je suis d'accord avec toi... 



			
				olaye a dit:
			
		

> sinon, VLC, ça marche nickel, je ne vois pas quoi lui reprocher&#8230;


Perso je préfère mplayer, certes l'interface est moins jolie, mais il utilise moins de ressource aussi.


----------



## ojam (5 Octobre 2005)

superbe machine je l'ai depuis deux semaines,l'écran est formidable la taille est idéale avec de plus en plus d'appli ouvertes et dernière chose avant j'avais un 17 pouces rev a que j'ai fait reprendre tellement il faisait de bruit malgrés 2 cartes mères changées ainsi que le dd, celui ci fait un doux ronronnement presque comme l'imac tournesol ( que j'aie tjrs et que je garde ! ) pour terminer la température du proc et dd est dans les 55° et 45° en conso normale le 17 p était dans les 75° à 80° !


----------



## tom_gab (5 Octobre 2005)

je vais répéter ce qui est dit plus haut, mais bon...
je confirme que la marchine est excellente, l'écran particulièrement somptueux et lumineux, le ventilo ne fait pas trop de bruit et ça va vite.
donc évidement, faut pas attendre et se ruer sur la bête maintenant ! tu ne seras pas déçu !


----------



## Marcmaniac (5 Octobre 2005)

Bruyant, ventilos YOYO, enceinte intégrée rikiki, un son de casserole.....

A part ça, de la balle ! Tiger au top, performance au rendez-vous !


----------



## jacopo (6 Octobre 2005)

superbe ordi: j'ai un imac g4 et un imac g5 et la différence est flagrante!


----------



## tornade13 (6 Octobre 2005)

jacopo a dit:
			
		

> superbe ordi: j'ai un imac g4 et un imac g5 et la différence est flagrante!


Difference en quoi ? j'ai pu comparer les 2 c'est pas non plus le jour et la nuit...   

Et je confirme ce que dis Marcmaniac le son est pas top  

Mais en effet c'est une Machine splendide


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Difference en quoi ? j'ai pu comparer les 2 c'est pas non plus le jour et la nuit...
> 
> Et je confirme ce que dis Marcmaniac le son est pas top
> 
> Mais en effet c'est une Machine splendide




oh que si !
le G5 çà fait toute la différence ,regarde tous les test !  
les powers macs G4 bipros tiennent encore un peu la route,mais les machines a base de G4 mono sont biens dépassées...


----------



## tornade13 (6 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oh que si !
> le G5 çà fait toute la différence ,regarde tous les test !
> les powers macs G4 bipros tiennent encore un peu la route,mais les machines a base de G4 mono sont biens dépassées...



Les test je m'en cogne   j'ai essayer ce bijou d'imac G5 chez mon collègue, la bureautique c'est pareil, Photoshop rien de flagrant avec Sketchup que j'utilise souvent rien non plus d'exceptionnelle.

Sous iMovie c'est un peu plus fluide c'est vrai mais franchement c'est pas non plus l'Amérique j'ai un iMac G4 1GHZ avec 1 Go de Ram et lui un G5 1.8 GHZ.


----------



## Berry (7 Octobre 2005)

encode une vidéo pour voir...


----------



## tornade13 (7 Octobre 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> encode une vidéo pour voir...


Tout ce qui est video et encodage est certainement plus rapide mais je fais pas mumuse avec mon Mac, bureautique, mise en page, plan 3 D, gestion, internet, Mail.

Je gagne combien en prenant un G5...... 30 secondes par jour   

Allez je vais bosser
Soyez sage


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Octobre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Les test je m'en cogne   j'ai essayer ce bijou d'imac G5 chez mon collègue, la bureautique c'est pareil, Photoshop rien de flagrant avec Sketchup que j'utilise souvent rien non plus d'exceptionnelle.
> 
> Sous iMovie c'est un peu plus fluide c'est vrai mais franchement c'est pas non plus l'Amérique j'ai un iMac G4 1GHZ avec 1 Go de Ram et lui un G5 1.8 GHZ.



la je ne suis pas d'accord;G aussi un G5 1,8 mais power mac donc le mme que l'imac,et sous photoshop ca n'a rien a voir...(voir test dans forums mac de bureau)
en encodage AAC ,C 2 fois plus rapide...


----------



## Macbeth (7 Octobre 2005)

Très belle machine polyvalente, et très belle, ce qui ne gache rien (bien que j'appréciais beaucoup le design du G4).


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

The big class ... rien que pour l'écran on en prendrait deux!


----------

